# Muscle Bike Seat Id



## RustyK (May 17, 2016)

Anyone know what bike this seat is from?


----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2016)

I believe these type seats were on European bikes.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 18, 2016)

I agree. Very cool though!


----------



## RustyK (May 18, 2016)

So what makes would it be on? Raleigh? The seat says made in Japan on the bottom.


----------



## Jaxon (May 18, 2016)

They made muscle bikes in Japan also. Here is a pic from the museum of one. They probably used them on many different bikes just like our Persons And Troxel banana seats.

http://nemusclebikes.com/bc32.php


----------



## RustyK (May 18, 2016)

Good info thanks!


----------

